# drag racing



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I have never raced my car on a strip against another car before, but a local drag strip just reopened and I would like to give her a whirl. My ? Is when set up on the line and revving do should you start off getting first gear and try hitting the torque curve like 5000rpm and shift all the way through the gears or is there a better way run the quarter?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

stick or auto? stick i'm presuming. one thing i hate about this site is nobody puts up what year, trans, mods they have. assuming once again a M6/LS1 and no mods here's the drill:

*go around the water box
*do a light burn to clean the gravel/sand off
*pull up to the line and light the first light
*wait for the other car to light the first light before you do the second light
*now ignore the other car unless you have a grudge match with a buddy or something
*rev up to about 2K and leg up (don't snap) the clutch on the last yellow. floor it when you hook
*be prepared to let out of it if you get banging wheel hop and you easily might
* shift to second at ~6,000
* shift to third at ~6,000
*shift to forth at ~6,200 by "back handing" the shifter (thumb down). that will hopefully keep you from pulling it back into second and spinning out


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> stick or auto? stick i'm presuming. one thing i hate about this site is nobody puts up what year, trans, mods they have. assuming once again a M6/LS1 and no mods here's the drill:
> 
> *go around the water box
> *do a light burn to clean the gravel/sand off
> ...


This post should be a sticky on how to launch the GTO. 

The reason Svede has you shifting at 6000 in first and second is because the tach is slow and you are really close to redline at 6000, plus by the time you think you see 6000 it's really at 6200. 

Excellent response here.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info svede, my lack of vehicle description was due to my quick typing lack of patience. 06 gto m6 , k&n typhoon intake, spintech exhaust. I have a ? Regarding tires I currently have bridgestone reo 40s which are halfway thru there life(235 40 18) should I slap on different on back? Thanks kirk.


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

Im going to the strip in a couple of weeks myself 04 A4, got any tips for us guys? All ive got is an SLP LM1 Cat-back system


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Corkster719 said:


> Im going to the strip in a couple of weeks myself 04 A4, got any tips for us guys? All ive got is an SLP LM1 Cat-back system


Follow the same rules Svede provided minus the shifting parts.

**go around the water box
*do a light burn to clean the gravel/sand off
*pull up to the line and light the first light
*wait for the other car to light the first light before you do the second light
*now ignore the other car unless you have a grudge match with a buddy or something
*rev up to about 2K and leg up (don't snap) the clutch on the last yellow. floor it when you hook
*be prepared to let out of it if you get banging wheel hop and you easily might*


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Corkster719 said:


> Im going to the strip in a couple of weeks myself 04 A4, got any tips for us guys? All ive got is an SLP LM1 Cat-back system


Try this, follow Svede's instructions till you get to the tree and get staged. At this point it depends on how well preped the track is. 

Hold your left foot on the brake and put your right on the gas. Run the engine up to 1000 rpms and hold it there. When you think you see the bottom yellow turn on, sidestep the brake and slowly work the gas pedal to WOT. 

If you immediately start spinning use less RPM's the next time or adjust yor air pressure. On street tires I keep mine around 24-26 psi. If the car bogs either work into the throttle faster or bump up the RPM's. 

Never try to be smarter than the computer, always let it shift your car.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

Aramz06 said:


> Follow the same rules Svede provided minus the shifting parts.
> 
> **go around the water box
> *do a light burn to clean the gravel/sand off
> ...


for sure lot off if you hear a funny noise out of the rear.. possy is slipping NOT GOOD. you could blow your possy all to h.e.ll and burn the oil additive and bang goes the rear end. DO NOT DO BURN OUTS WITH ONE TIRE...


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Any difference in launching an LS2?*

06 LS2 with a 6 speed. Any differences in shift points and launch RPMs? I think the redline is a little higher on the Ls2 isnt it?


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

06goatm6 said:


> 06 LS2 with a 6 speed. Any differences in shift points and launch RPMs? I think the redline is a little higher on the Ls2 isnt it?


no.... but the mention of the back handing the shifter from 3rd to 4th works well. if you palm the shifter with thumb to the right as we would normally. speed shifting will tend to cause a person to slip in to second and yes this is bad....... the reach around from the left to the right with your pinky up thumb down . your hand shift pattern somewhat automatically.works towards 6th. rather hit 6th then 2nd.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Kirk rubin said:


> I have never raced my car on a strip against another car before, but a local drag strip just reopened and I would like to give her a whirl. My ? Is when set up on the line and revving do should you start off getting first gear and try hitting the torque curve like 5000rpm and shift all the way through the gears or is there a better way run the quarter?


Hello, if you run into a wheel hop issue we have some drag bags that will stop that from happening. We also have quite a few other pieces for your car. I will post you a link to our site. If you have any questions please give me a call.

BMR Fabrication Inc.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

Speaking of which BMR Sales, when are you guys gonna stock suspension stuff like bushings? Was gonna buy them from you, but you only car the "hard parts" and non of the "expendables". You know, some would argue the Radius Rod Bushing isnt a bushing but a "hard part".


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

Kirk,
Let us know what your times are. Just for reference, my first time at the track in my 06 were mostly around 14 and a few above. I did get the wheel hop bad the first time, cause I didn't bypass the water, nor did I burn it off, so I had half a wet tire, not good.
Next visit I ran a 13.6 best time at 103. You have to get your short time down to 2 flat to get into the very low 13s I believe.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

*LS2 Launch Technique*

read this online, thought Id share...

I pushed in the clutch, selected First, and lit the pre-stage bulb. Light clutch action was needed to just trip the stage light, and a touch over 2700 rpm was dialed up. Yellow, yellow, yellow...
I knee-jerked the clutch and caught traction after a brief spin, 2.07 flashed. First's 2.97 ratio met the LS2's redline immediately, and the soft clutch still had enough grip to chirp Second. The cabin began to fill with that great baritone sound as the 2-3 gear change was made, and the timing clocks registered an 8.60 eighth-mile time at nearly 85 miles an hour. There was only one gear left, and with the clocks and redline approaching, I threw the rubbery shifter home and crossed the stripe. 13.20 elapsed time, 106.84 miles an hour

RACING TIPS--'05 GTO SIX-SPEED
* Unlike an LS1/LS6, the LS2 is very sensitive to engine temps and doesn't respond well to hot-lapping
* The LS2's torque advantage over the LS1 means that launch between 2500-2700 rpm work best, depending on track prep
* The GTO's IRS responds well to a "knee-jerk" launch action-- not exactly a wheelhop-causing sidestep, and not a clutch/gas slip
* Be sure to keep those burnouts straight--if one wheel stops spinning you could hurt the factory posi unit
* The stock shifter can make the 3-4 shift difficult


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

*new drag strip times*

Since I have been to the track months ago, I have done the Diablosport tune and added a Vararam CAI. I am not sure which one helped more, or if they equally helped, but now my best slip reads:
.419
2.098
5.572
8.443
86.94
10.985
13.194
103.02

The bad terminal speed was due to the fact that I could not find 4th gear, and tried twice before I did, otherwise I do believe this run could have broken into the 12.99 bracket! I made 4 other runs and my speed was in the 107.5 range. On this run I sort of stutter stepped the clutch on the launch(good knee-jerk advice 06goatm6!), but I think that may have gotten me a better 0-60 time. Unless you have some fat rubber or DRs, I don't think you can just dump and floor off the line, well you can, but you are not going to get into the 2.0x short times, ergo, no low or sub 13 times. Man this is fun, next some drag bags and some 255 Nitto 555s to replace the 245s on the rear.
On an added note, I drove over the scales and my 2006 M6 with me in it weighs 3910. So minus my 230, the car with just over 1/8 of a tank of gas weighs 3680lbs.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Kirk rubin said:


> I have never raced my car on a strip against another car before, but a local drag strip just reopened and I would like to give her a whirl. My ? Is when set up on the line and revving do should you start off getting first gear and try hitting the torque curve like 5000rpm and shift all the way through the gears or is there a better way run the quarter?


Kirk... I'm assuming your talking about 75-80. Svede and Fergy know their stuff.... the only thing I see missing, take TC off before you attempt your burn out. I'll also stress, roll off the gas if your goat starts to wheel hop cause only bad things will happen. 

Tires.... If you plan to race often, get another pair of wheels for the rear and mount drag radials on them. For $400 I picked up slightly used 245 MT's already mounted on OEM 18's and run 18 psi in them.



svede1212 said:


> stick or auto? stick i'm presuming. one thing i hate about this site is nobody puts up what year, trans, mods they have. assuming once again a M6/LS1 and no mods here's the drill:
> 
> *go around the water box
> *do a light burn to clean the gravel/sand off
> ...


----------



## JPeezey (Sep 16, 2012)

'05 with a Hurst shifter. any tips?


----------



## Hondahunter (May 6, 2014)

What strip "just" opened? Granted this is a old thread but I'm from the area.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Hondahunter said:


> What strip "just" opened? Granted this is a old thread but I'm from the area.


See my previous post from 2009...


----------

